
Evolving Wind Turbine Blades using a Genetic Algorithm - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUNRmwoijw
======
rorrr
It looks like it gets stuck in a local maximum. Too bad it takes such a long
time to test each turbine. I wonder if it can be GPU accelerated.

Seriously, I've never wasted my CPU time on Folding@Home ot SETI@Home, but I
would give it for something like this.

